# Min/Tor Trade Rumors



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well there have been trade talks as of late between the Wolves and Toronto. Toronto has been looking to trade Jalen Rose. The only way to bring in Jalen Rose is to trade off Wally. I think it is a good idea since Rose's contract does expire after two years, he can score like Wally, plus he has handles and is versitle enough to play 3 positions. What a possible deal would look like...
Toronto Trades:
Jalen Rose
Rafeal Aroujo
Loren Woods
Rights to Roko Ukic

Wolves Trade:
Wally Szczerbiak
Michael Olowokandi
Llionell Chambers
Rights to Bracey Wright

Seems fair to me but as you guys know, most of my trade ideas are lopsided towards us. But I would do that trade.

Thoughts?


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> *Toronto Trades:*
> Jalen Rose
> Rafeal Aroujo
> Loren Woods
> ...


I really like Jalen Rose. When Denver took him in the draft I was very excited. Then they traded him for Mark Jackson and nobody. Then Jackson went back to Indiana after Denver waived him. Great deal huh? Rose went on to score his fat contract and become a legit NBA combo guy. 

Rose still has game and Minny would benefit in the longterm with the deal mentioned. Rafeal still has lots of potential and is a nasty (aggressive) Center. Roko was hyped as the next Manu, so his potential may not be dealt away. But if Minny could get Wally's big contract and Kandi's away then it would be a great deal. Wally is a fine player as well and might have a great year in Minny if he remains in Minny, which I think he will.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Terrible deal for the Raptors, aside from dumping a big contract from Rose they really get nothing in return. Szczerbiack is no better than Rose is now, and the only reason a player as awful as Olowakandi would succeed on the Raps is because their frontcourt is even worse than that. So in order to slightly updgrade from worst to a bit better than worse the Raps have to give up their only hope of a front court, that being the unlikely (but possible) development of Rafael Araujo. On top of all of that the Raptors trade their big rookie prospect away for a player that would fit right into their log jam of slashers.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well with how the Raptors drafted they are not quite in need of "Hoffa" since Villuneava and Bosh along with Wally/Graham should be the starters in their front court. Hoffa has not produced into what they expected him to be so I would think he would be involved. Ukic won't be in the league until the 07-08 season and that is if he wants to. But me personally am a huge fan of his. I wouldn't be surprised if the wolves threw in a future, like 08 protected pick. But I am getting sick of us throwing away picks.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I like the trade.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ew. The Raptors would _never_ do that. I'd rather just hang onto Jalen Rose for the next two years and let his contract expire in 07 when we will have cap space, then take on that crap.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

any deal that would get rid of Olowokandi is a plus....but why would Tor want him...and doesn't Wally have like 4yrs left on his bloated deal???


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Any trade bringing in Rose would be idiodic. Wally is a FAR better player, so there's no way we can give him up. Hassell is our only good defender at that position. Kandi is our only center, and he's better than any center they got, so he can't be traded. Most of the other guys were just signed, and can't be traded until Demember 15. The only two that makes sense are Ebi and Hudson. And that's not enough in salary to make it work.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

kentuckyfan13 said:


> I like the trade.


ya, cause ur a twolve fan! btw, this would be AWFUL for the raptors!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I agree that the Wally is the better player. Rose would be a nice pick up but I think that Wally fits the team better since he is more of a shooter. Although I would do it really for the prospects. I think Hoffa would really work well along side Garnett. Ukic would be a great addition in 07. But it would be a core deal that would send Rose for Olowokandi and Wally. We add Ebi they would add Hoffa and Woods. Throw in a 2nd round pick and put in Ukic. But I doubt this trade would happen.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wally is better than Rose?

WALLY
PPG 15.5 
RPG 3.7 
APG 2.4 
SPG .49 
BPG .20 
FG% .506 
FT% .855 
3P% .373 
MPG 31.6 

JALEN
PPG 18.5 
RPG 3.4 
APG 2.6 
SPG .78 
BPG .12 
FG% .455 
FT% .854 
3P% .394 
MPG 33.5 

Other than a 5% better shooter, i don't see where the 'wally is better than Rose' part. 

This is the best:

Wally's contract - 4 years x 46 million
Rose's contract - 2 years x 31.5 million

hahaha, that contract is hell. And to make matters worse ... Wally is injury prone !!! oh my goodness. Even Dallas backed out from trading TARIQ ABDUL WAHAD (guy that never plays because of injury) for Wally. 

If our GM actually thought about a trade involving wally, i bet a couple of first rounders would have to be mentioned to come our way to absorb such a ridiculous contract. 

i don't even know why minny didn't use the amnesty clause on wally. i guess its because it would make them look bad after giving him such a bloated contract. 

good luck trading wally ... i think you guys will need it.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

changv10 said:


> Wally is better than Rose?
> 
> WALLY
> PPG 15.5
> ...


Huh????

Pal Wally was the 4th option on offense when Rose was the 2nd. Even though Wally did score more than Cassell and Spree, they were getting more touches. 

The Abdul Wahad thing you are talking about is a joke.... I don't even know where to start with that.

Wally's injuries are in his past. He is a healthy, hard working forward now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

changv10 said:


> Even Dallas backed out from trading TARIQ ABDUL WAHAD (guy that never plays because of injury) for Wally.


Actually it was Dallas who offered him to us, and we immediately said hell no. You're smart. I could go on and on about all the other idiodic things you said in that post (pretty much everything), but I have better things to do argue with people like you.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

IMO, Wally isn't better than Rose. But Rose is more valuable to a team that wants capspace sooner, but Wallys contract runs longer.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think by next season a lot of people will know how good Wally really is.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Why would Toronto even be in these discussions of trading Rose possibly for Wally if Rose was better and had a much shorter contract, which is a huge thing for Toronto right now? Rose isn't in Wally's league.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think Jalen is nearly the player that Wally is. Maybe 3 years ago, but Rose is falling off big time. He played on a piss poor team last year, one that needed him to score. A lot of players can thrive in that situation. Wally has always had the ability to score 20 ppg on a bad team and clearly wants to be a bigger part of the offense, but has remained effective in a supporting role. Rose is probably nothing more than a Spree or Cassell at this point in terms of effectiveness, and probably isn't any easier to mesh with in the locker room either.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

changv10 said:


> If our GM actually thought about a trade involving wally, i bet a couple of first rounders would have to be mentioned to come our way to absorb such a ridiculous contract.
> 
> good luck trading wally ... i think you guys will need it.


I would think that as a Raptors fan, you, better than anyone, could appreciate Rob Babcock's ineptitude as a GM. The guy is an idiot.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

socco said:


> Why would Toronto even be in these discussions of trading Rose possibly for Wally if Rose was better and had a much shorter contract, which is a huge thing for Toronto right now? Rose isn't in Wally's league.


Who says this rumours are true? Because chances are, they aren't. Toronto would never trade Rose for Wally, and crappy fillers; I can tell you that.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I don't think Toronto would trade Rose for Wally either. If they trade Rose it'll be for expiring contracts, not longer contracts. Which proves my point even further if there's anything to this, and if there's not then none of this matters.


----------

